# Bullying some faggot



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

do you have a life faggot?

i dont think you have a life whith this bicthboy side profile




10 iq posts and shitty replys lets be honest you are a 15 years old stupid faggot arent you go get a life gay shit


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

@GripMaxxing


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> seethe im gonna suck my dildo


----------



## Adriana Lima (Jul 9, 2021)

He's worth the tag tbh because he will bump ur thread at least twice


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Jul 9, 2021)

I talk like a retard! Hahahah eunuch hahahaha


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 9, 2021)

He mogs you tho


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> He's worth the tag tbh because he will bump ur thread at least twice


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> He mogs you tho


 coping mechanism on


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> I talk like a retard! Hahahah eunuch hahahaha


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> coping mechanism on


Cope


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

thank you retarded gay nigga bump my thread


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Jul 9, 2021)

Over when this potato posted his pics


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> View attachment 1216631
> s


If you post another pic of your face you will be the next toodlydood.


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> seethe






this is you?


----------



## AcneScars (Jul 9, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> Over when this potato posted his pics
> View attachment 1216633


Doesn’t look that bad from front tbh


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> >Doesn’t look that bad from front tbh


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> Die i always use same cringe words


----------



## AcneScars (Jul 9, 2021)

@Haven you haven’t even seen him


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> @Haven you haven’t even seen him


No need that side profile cant look good


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 9, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> Over when this potato posted his pics
> View attachment 1216633


Thats really him ?


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> [RATE] rate jawline
> 
> 
> SERIOUS! SERIOUS!
> ...


lmao that side profile


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Thats really him ?


Yeah


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> no nigga this is the real one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep bumping my thread retarded faggot


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> I will kill myself i am a retarded faggot


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> die horribly


Says the fag who gonna burn in hell


----------



## Deleted member 11675 (Jul 9, 2021)

Bullying and preying on weak is a very beta sociopathic cum skin trait.

Don't do it.


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Rothschild said:


> Bullying and preying on weak is a very beta sociopathic cum skin trait.
> 
> Don't do it.


Says the jewish goyim and i dont bully normal people i bully fags


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> reported for homophobic content.


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> slice yourself open


Max cringe level


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> Says the fag who gonna burn in hell


Arent you a murtad subhuman tho ?


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Jul 9, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Thats really him ?


Yes


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Arent you a murtad subhuman tho ?


It was you


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> Hang yourself you child-grooming piece of shit.


Still saying similar shits


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Jul 9, 2021)

So this is what it looks like when GripMaxxing breaks character.


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> >God I'm so _epic _by posting this!


Faggot god hates you just kys


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> So this is what it looks like when GripMaxxing breaks character.


He is a retarded always


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> It was you


You not muslim anymore retard 
It YOU


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Jul 9, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> Over when this potato posted his pics
> View attachment 1216633


is this real


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Jul 9, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> is this real


Yes jfl


----------



## .👽. (Jul 9, 2021)

most retarded user here man so annoying.


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> You not muslim anymore retard
> It YOU


Ok and


----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Jul 9, 2021)

keep barking for the Chinese alcoholic chad


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> most retarded user here man so annoying.


Agree


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> You will hang, pedophile.


Wtf nigger im not a pedo


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> Ok and


Then you gonna burn in hell retard


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Jul 9, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> is this real


No, this is the real one.


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Jul 9, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> Yes jfl


nvm found the real pic


----------



## .👽. (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> Agree


i mean if he would be at least original.. but hes just a Ritalincel copycat which makes it 100x more cringe


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Then you gonna burn in hell retard


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> i mean if he would be at least original.. but hes just a Ritalincel copycat which makes it 100x more cringe


He is shitter than ritalincel


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Just ban yourself faggot 


GripMaxxing said:


> Get your lineage severed


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> Ok and I love atasoy the jew tranny


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> [RATE] rate jawline
> 
> 
> SERIOUS! SERIOUS!
> ...


Lmao its still a faggot side profile which looks extremly bad


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Jul 9, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> No, this is the real one.
> View attachment 1216660


My new pfp on discord


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> have your lineage severed you abomination cunt


Shut up faggot nigger


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> I can't wait for when you and your _cabal_ of discord trannies get rangebanned.


Lol you are the tranny


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> I can't wait for when you and your _cabal_ of discord trannies get rangebanned.


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> had fun?im mad


Yeah


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Wait i forgot to tag your faggot liberal friend @AbuSAF 


GripMaxxing said:


> had fun?


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> thanks for helping me get my posts up, but the fact that you thought that posting this shit is funny actually boils my blood.


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> yeah keep editing my picture


Dude dont cry


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Sorry girl I didn't know you were using pronouns she/her


GripMaxxing said:


> yeah keep editing my picture


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> i'm not, trust me.


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

This tranny gonna hang herself im not gonna bully her anymore


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> If you post another pic of your face you will be the next toodlydood.


Did i hurt you little one?


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> i'm not a tranny!!!!!!!!!


Im sorry you are a girl arent you


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Did i hurt you little one?


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You did a surgery arent you for be girl i know it


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Did i hurt you little one?


Look who came crawling back. Honestly I do respect your mental strength for not roping.


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> OK BRO. STOP IT. ITS NOT COOL. ITS BETA MENTALITY TO BULLY PPL LIKE THIS.


Im not bullying a human i am bullying a faggot


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> no bro WHAT THE FUCK IM NOT A TRANNY?!!?!?!?!


Faggot=tranny


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Same shit


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> btw thanks for making me famous once again on this forum


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> n
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK?! NO ITS NOT!


Same shit stop coping faggot


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> I am coping.


I know


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> Look who came crawling back. Honestly I do respect your mental strength for not roping.


I cant rope because Allah swt is protecting me. However i am surprised you havent roped after i abused you.


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> I cant rope because Allah swt is protecting me. However i am surprised you havent roped after i abused you.


Allah is not caring you ugly faggot


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> I cant rope because Allah swt is protecting me. However i am surprised you havent roped after i abused you.


You literally went on my profile and said 'ignored'. That's your definition of abuse?


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> Allah is not caring you ugly faggot


May Allah curse you in this life and the hereafter aameen. @Maesthetic @SayHeyHey @TRUE_CEL do your worst


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> Allah is not caring you ugly faggot


god cares about his slaves, you are sorely mistaken 

(yes, we refer to ourselves slaves, hoping to please the almighty)


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> Allah is not caring you ugly faggot


You cope by annoying gripmaxxing get a life retard
@GripMaxxing keep your head up and dont you dare back down from this loser⚔


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> View attachment 1216692


i am a bad slave


----------



## Bitch (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> I cant rope because Allah swt is protecting me. However i am surprised you havent roped after i abused you.


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> that's not cool bro. dont make fun of Allah.


Shut up goyim i am saying the reals


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> You cope by annoying gripmaxxing get a life retard
> @GripMaxxing keep your head up and dont you dare back down from this loser⚔


Lmao i have a life a good one


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> shut up bro! that's not right!


Its right faggot


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Bitch said:


> .


Kill yourself
You are still hurt by everyone a reality check


Toodlydood said:


> You look like a depressed band kid who gets pegged every night





TaskforceBlack said:


> You look late 20s, and Depressedcel





Bitch said:


> _5’9_


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> Its right faggot


Says the faggot


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> BRO WTF STOP HATING ALLAH!!!


Wdym


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Kill yourself
> You are still hurt by everyone a reality check


Dude we all know that you want to hang yourself shut up and cry


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Says the faggot


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> Dude we all know that you want to hang yourself shut up and cry


I cant hang myself while i am eating your moms pussy
However your life looks so miserable the rope is your best friend. Kill yourself already and follow @GripMaxxing advice


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> now im angry again


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> Stop bullying toodlydood. @Toodlydood , you should've stayed out of this


I can't stay out of this while he is insukting Allah, 2v1 we will defeat this mf


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> I cant hang myself while i am sucking dildo
> However your life looks so miserable the rope is your best friend. Kill yourself already and follow @GripMaxxing advice


Sure yo


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> now im angry again


He edited the picture


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> Sure yo


Stfu already "sure yo" i can see the sadness and suciidal depression in your prey eyes. Kill yourself


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> He edited the picture


dude i dont know why if Allah loves you why he make you a subhuman


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


>



Thanks for bumping my thread faggot


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> You literally went on my profile and said 'ignored'. That's your definition of abuse?


I told you to kill yourself multiple times until you made a thread about it, how sad you are, seamaxxer.


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> are you muslim?


Yeah


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> oh bro i have bad news


What is that faggot


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> dude i dont know why if Allah loves you why he make you a subhuman


You dont know anything about my religion, and i dont know what subhuman you are talking about kiddo


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> What is that faggot


That lying about Allah makes you non muslim, fucking faggot


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> oh bro i have bad news


Tell him he is kafir


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> You dont know anything about my religion, and i dont know what subhuman you are talking about kiddo
> View attachment 1216701


100%subhuman faggot face


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Bang me dady


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> 100%subhuman faggot face


100% in your moms halal pussy kys


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> I told you to kill yourself multiple times until you made a thread about it, how sad you are, seamaxxer.


How does it feel to know you will never be truly happy? That no woman will ever be attracted to you? That you are subhuman genetic trash? Everyone who walks past you in public laughs. You would kill your whole family just to be me for one day.


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Tell him he is kafir


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Im a 100%faggot cock sucker


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> I am a cuck please fuck my mother and sisters


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> 100% in love with you, please dont kill me (im a fag)


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Says the nigger who sucks dildo


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> stop it you two!


Shut up faggot nigger


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> Says the nigger who sucks dildo


I fucked your mom already, she sucked my dick like a bbc dildo


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Darkskinned fags are coping


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> Shut up faggot nigger


Shut up nigger faggot


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> that's a pretty gay thing to type.


He copes by having lightskin even if he is a manlet


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> that's a pretty gay thing to type.


?


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> Darkskinned fags are coping


Lightskin manlets are coping, i fucked your mom maybe you will have a taller brother


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> He copes by having lightskin even if he is a manlet


Im not a manlet lmao


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> ?


You are gay i banged your mom like a cheap whore in china streets


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> Im not a manlet lmao


Go fuck yourself


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Stop fucking my monkey sister


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> I am gay and i suck dick


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> Says the nigger who sucks dildo


Ah yrs, your daily hobby = sucking dildo go fuck yourself


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Go fuck my mom


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> Im not a manlet lmao but i suck i dick everyday, like its food


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Ah my daily hobby = sucking dildo go fuck yourself


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> I fucked my own mom itd your turn now toodly


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> I love dick pls stuff it deep in me


KILL YOURSELF. IT WILL MAKE @GripMaxxing HAPPY


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Fuck me and my bestie @GripMaxxing it will make us happy


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> KILL YOURSELF. IT WILL MAKE @GripMaxxing HAPPY


How does it feel to get suicidal thoughts every time you look in the mirror?


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> Says the nigger who sucks dildo


Kys
@GripMaxxing tell haven to kill himself


----------



## Cigarette (Jul 9, 2021)

i like gripmaxzing but what the fuck is that side p


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Cigarette said:


> i like gripmaxzing but what the fuck is that side p


He is a cringe gay faggot


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> How does it feel to get suicidal thoughts every time you look in the mirror?


I only would get sucidial thoughts after fucking your moms stinky pussy that smells like fish, hopefully she washed it


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

And lifeless


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> I only would get sucidial thoughts after fucking your moms stinky pussy that smells like fish, hopefully she washed it


Very funny mom jokes


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> How does it feel to get suicidal thoughts every time you look in the mirror?


Ooh did i hurt you little boy? Kys


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> nah, he's as low as i am already tbh, maybe even lower cuz he's dumb


I know


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Ooh did i hurt you little boy? Kys


Look how thin your wrist is you anorexic starving African child. My ancestors butchered your genetically inferior ancestors. Africa will always be inferior to Europe.


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> nah, he's as low as i am already tbh, maybe even lower cuz he's dumb


Who is low lets be honest


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Jul 9, 2021)

Posts1,940 Reputation1,294


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> you, actually. xd


Xd wtf go play minecraft nigger faggot


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

shiitake said:


> Posts1,940 Reputation1,294


Joined in feb 9 2021


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> Joined in feb 9 2021


you have 800 posts more than rep even i am not that bad


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> I only would get sucidial thoughts after fucking your moms stinky pussy that smells like fish, hopefully she washed it


I found your mom. She's hiding her gonial angle.


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

shiitake said:


> you have 800 posts more than rep even i am not that bad


----------



## Deleted member 13226 (Jul 9, 2021)

2 gay faggot 15 year olds fighting over who is gayer


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> keep crying for him nigga, he is the stupid wan


i love you so fuckig muchc  im litteraly a fanb oy


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Jul 9, 2021)

Schicksal345 said:


> 2 gay faggot 15 year olds fighting over who is gayer


hej


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Schicksal345 said:


> 2 gay faggot 15 year olds fighting over who is gayer


Im not 15 lol and shut up greycel


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> Im not 15 lol and shut up greycel


at least he doesnt post like 300 times a day like us


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Schicksal345 said:


> 2 gay faggot 15 year olds fighting over who is gayer




shut up greycel newfaggot


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> stfu, post your picture here i bet you look worse than i am


Be sure im better looking


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> View attachment 1216724
> shut up greycel newfaggot


how is he new bruh he has same time online, your acting like a redditor we're all new fags dumb fuck


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

shiitake said:


> at least he doesnt post like 300 times a day like us


I joined in feb and i have 1900 posts


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

shiitake said:


> how is he new bruh he has same time online, your acting like a redditor we're all new fags dumb fuck


I joined in feb 2021


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> what the fuck is that black thing over _my edited pic? _some kind of message bubble?


Yeah


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> I joined in feb and i have 1900 posts


is that supposed to be a achievement? that you spend precious time on an incel forum


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> lick my ass you donkey XD


Shut up dirty faggot


----------



## Deleted member 13226 (Jul 9, 2021)

shiitake said:


> hej


vem fan eru


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

shiitake said:


> is that supposed to be a achievement? that you spend precious time on an incel forum


Incel forum


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Jul 9, 2021)

Schicksal345 said:


> vem fan eru


shiitake 😕


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> Incel forum


sorry, looks maxing forum


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> lick my ass you donkey XD


It's a shame that motorcycle didn't hit you a few months ago.


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> No you shut up!


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

shiitake said:


> sorry, looks maxing forum


----------



## Deleted member 13226 (Jul 9, 2021)

shiitake said:


> shiitake 😕


känner inte dig, hu visste du att ja va svenne


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> im tired bro, stop posting the same shit over and over again, make me laugh bro


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Jul 9, 2021)

do you have no love? do YOU have no respect? love me love me saaaayy that you love me  touch me! touch me say that you want me! kiss me kiss me!!!


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Jul 9, 2021)

Schicksal345 said:


> känner inte dig, hu visste du att ja va svenne


stor kuk


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> im tired bro, stop posting the same shit over and over again, make me laugh bro


Can you just overdose on alcohol yet? At least your family would no longer be disappointed in you.


----------



## Deleted member 13226 (Jul 9, 2021)

shiitake said:


> stor kuk


 just det


----------



## Shebe (Jul 9, 2021)

thread full of 2021cels


----------



## buckchadley31 (Jul 9, 2021)

How did this shit thread get 6 pages


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

buckchadley31 said:


> How did this shit thread get 6 pages


Thanks @GripMaxxing bumped my thread


----------



## Shebe (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


>


Joined Apr 12, 2021


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> sure, man, no problem, you scratch my back, i scratch your back.


----------



## Shebe (Jul 9, 2021)

over if you didn’t witness the short ugly and brown era


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Jul 9, 2021)

prevail


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> View attachment 1216756


bruh if that was reak then his neck will break, also the most disgusting thing is like ethnic weebs or shitskins or curries or like brownies. ofcourse not asians


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Jul 9, 2021)

shiitake said:


>


Still has a thicker neck than gripmaxxing.


----------



## Shebe (Jul 9, 2021)

this thread is a react farm


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

says the fag who bumped my thread


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> not quite, im doing this for posts.


Cope, you wish you had a good post-rep ratio.


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> when dumbasses like @Haven get baited into making threads like this, i just bait him by acting angry


When you gonna ban yourself


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> when dumbasses like @Haven get baited into making threads like this, i just bait him by acting angry


You weren't acting angry. A few pages ago you said something about your blood boiling. There were probably tears on your keyboard when you wrote that.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> Look how thin your wrist is you anorexic starving African child. My ancestors butchered your genetically inferior ancestors. Africa will always be inferior to Europe.
> ]
> View attachment 1216716


My parents literally come from east ethiopia because somalis live there. My bloodline was never conquered and your sad copes about race go down the drain once you realize youre so subhuman you have to seamaxx.

@Zakamg @Maesthetic @buckchadley31 @ilyess look at this racist, he is so proud about his race but subhuman that he has to SEAMAXX


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> My parents literally come from east ethiopia because somalis live there. My bloodline was never conquered and your sad copes about race go down the drain once you realize youre so subhuman you have to seamaxx.
> 
> @Zakamg @Maesthetic @buckchadley31 @ilyess look at this racist, he is so proud about his race but subhuman that he has to SEAMAXX


I don't gookmaxx, I chinkmaxx. You wish you could fuck my avi.


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> WHAT THE FUCK! NO PLS! I DONT WANT TO!


Dude you have 11000 post just leave and you are extremly cringe


----------



## Shebe (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> My parents literally come from east ethiopia because somalis live there. My bloodline was never conquered and your sad copes about race go down the drain once you realize youre so subhuman you have to seamaxx.
> 
> @Zakamg @Maesthetic @buckchadley31 @ilyess look at this racist, he is so proud about his race but subhuman that he has to SEAMAXX


----------



## Shebe (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> My parents literally come from east ethiopia because somalis live there. My bloodline was never conquered and your sad copes about race go down the drain once you realize youre so subhuman you have to seamaxx.
> 
> @Zakamg @Maesthetic @buckchadley31 @ilyess look at this racist, he is so proud about his race but subhuman that he has to SEAMAXX


0


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> I found your mom. She's hiding her gonial angle.


My mom looks nothing like that




I found your mom. She is hiding her double chin.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> i think that guy is indian, he copes by thinking he can get with asian girls but he's fucking subhuman curry lmao


JFL @Yellow_fever_cel kill yourself already


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> Can you just overdose on alcohol yet? At least your family would no longer be disappointed in you.


Overdose on cow shit you pajeet subhuman.


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> im not going to unless you tell everyone to stop posting on this thread.


If you gonna leave im gonna say to admins lock this thread


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> JFL @Yellow_fever_cel kill yourself already


We all know you're projecting. You will kill yourself soon. I promise. No one will show up to your funeral. Not even starving worms will want to touch your anorexic corpse.


----------



## Deleted member 13226 (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> Im not 15 lol and shut up greycel


lolol u didn't deny being a faggot


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Schicksal345 said:


> lolol u didn't deny being a faggot


Lol what im not a faggot


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> Be sure im better looking


Post your face and you will gain my respect


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> lick my ass you donkey XD


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Post your face and you will gain my respect


I dont need a niggers respect


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> Cope! You liked Jason!


? Wtf


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> It's a shame that motorcycle didn't hit you a few months ago.


Its a shame this pajeet is alive

@GripMaxxing lets slaughter this beef (fight)


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> I dont need a niggers respect


I know you do, suicidal little boy, kill yourself


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Its a shame this pajeet is alive
> 
> @GripMaxxing lets slaughter this beef (fight)


Gripmaxxing hasn't said a single word to me today. It's because I know where he lives.


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> I know you do, suicidal little boy, kill yourself


Shut up nigger i dont need your respect


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> Gripmaxxing hasn't said a single word to me today. It's because I know where he lives.


Where he lives


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> Shut up nigger i dont need your respect


I know you do asian pajeet mutt, your mom looks hot in short shorts


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> Where he lives


Malaysia.


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> I know you do asian pajeet mutt, your mom looks hot in short shorts


Im not asian or pajeet or mutt you cock sucker nigger


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> Listen here you dogshit,
> this is the best jawline in my country, deny it all you want


Is that really your jawline? Looks good


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> View attachment 1216798
> 
> Listen here you dogshit,
> this is the best jawline in my country, deny it all you want


Dude just look at yourself you are a monke nigger


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> Im cock sucker nigger


Ok
@GripMaxxing thoughts?


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> View attachment 1216798
> 
> Listen here you dogshit,
> this is the best jawline in my country, deny it all you want


The best jawline in Malaysia is a gook jutting out his jaw. What a subhuman country.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> Dude just look at yourself you are a monke nigger


Your a monke NIGGER

NIGGER

NGGER


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> My mom is being fucked by haven what can i do
> @GripMaxxing thoughts?


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> Thanks bro


Only facts bro, since you are muslim you are better than the op faggot


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> Dude just look at yourself you are fucking my mom in the middle of the day. Please stop i will cry. I am a monke nigger


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> Thanks bro


You are taking jawline compliments from someone with a 160 degree gonial angle.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> The best jawline in Malaysia is a gook jutting out his jaw. What a subhuman country.


Adn yet you still wanna go there bc you are a sad miserable little pajeet cuckhold that copes with race even though you eat cow shit (no joke)


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> you probably look like apenis head.


Coping mechanism on


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> you probably look like apenis head.


Probably 3 inches penis head


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> Coping mechanism on


Coping subhuman on✅


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Coping subhuman on✅


Yeah its you


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Adn yet you still wanna go there bc you are a sad miserable little pajeet cuckhold that copes with race even though you eat cow shit (no joke)


Cope if you think I will ever go near south east Asia the women are ugly as shit. East Asian women fog.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> Yeah its you


No u


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Probably 3 inches penis head


@GripMaxxing forgive me, i was wrong. 2 inches pneis head xD


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> Cope if you think I will ever go near south east Asia the women are ugly as shit. East Asian women fog.


Yeah but theyre still the place everyone goes when they cant get any other women. Why do you act like a chad? Just accept your truecel


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Yeah but theyre still the place everyone goes when they cant get any other women. Why do you act like a chad? Just accept your truecel


Lynch yourself nigger lips.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> minecraft


Minecraft mogs this subhuman haven he will kill himself.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> Lynch yourself nigger lips.


Ladies first cow-shitter
This is what i will do on your grave


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> He's gone a bit quiet though.


He is busy roping


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Ladies first cow-shitter
> This is what i will do on your grave
> View attachment 1216825


Wanting to kill yourself everytime you look in the mirror is a tranny trait. All transgenders are paedophiles and so is Gripmaxxing. You have probably broken every mirror in your house while cursing your sub-subhuman genetics.


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Minecraft mogs me haven he will fuck my mom


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> Wanting to kill yourself everytime you look in the mirror is a tranny trait. All transgenders are paedophiles and so is Gripmaxxing. You have probably broken every mirror in your house while cursing your sub-subhuman genetics.


Dont call my bro a tranny/pedophile. You still go to his country to find women but they reject your ugly ass. Besides you are more subhuman than us, you literally are a cow-shitter SEA coper nigger.

nigger.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> How will i cope, toodlydood stretched my moms PUSSY with his BBC , i am so happy.


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> entertaining thread this was


No it is this


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Dont call my bro a tranny/pedophile. You still go to his country to find women but they reject your ugly ass. Besides you are more subhuman than us, you literally are a cow-shitter SEA coper nigger.
> 
> nigger.


I'm British my ancestors colonized and cucked Africans and curries nigger.

nigger.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> Wanting to kill yourself everytime you look in the mirror is a tranny trait. All transgenders are paedophiles and so is Gripmaxxing. You have probably broken every mirror in your house while cursing your sub-subhuman genetics.


(Please dont) stop suicide. I will not (not) be happy


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> entertaining thread this was


This thread decreased your life expectancy gook.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> Wanting to kill yourself everytime you look in the mirror is a tranny trait. All transgenders are paedophiles and so is Gripmaxxing. You have probably broken every mirror in your house while cursing your sub-subhuman genetics.


Why so silent? Crying? Killing yourself? GOOD.

@GripMaxxing LET'S GO WE DEFEATED THESE SUBHUMANS⚔⚔⚔⚔✅✅✅✅


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> No


This.


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Why sos ilent? Crying? Killing yourself? GOOD.
> 
> @GripMaxxing LET'S GO WE DEFEATED THESE SUBHUMANS⚔⚔⚔⚔✅✅✅✅


You will die a sad lonely pathetic virgin. You will cope until your last day with Islam but you will not go to heaven you will rot underground and no one will show up to your funeral.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> I will die a sad lonely pathetic virgin. I will cope until my last day with SEA but i will not go to get asian heaven pussy you will rot underground and no one will show up to my funeral.


Ok


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Thanks you faggot @GripMaxxing you maked my thread 7 pages


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Ok


Every time you close your eyes you will remember how you are a genetically trash giga faggot until the day you slit your fucking skinny neck.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Jul 9, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> I will die a sad lonely pathetic virgin. I will cope until my last day with SEA but i will not go to get asian heaven pussy you will rot underground and no one will show up to my funeral.


1. I know a thousand people, 2. islam is the truth, 3. you are a sad SEACOPER subhuman. 4.Kys. 5. @GripMaxxing agrees✅😃

Verifird by @GripMaxxing ✅


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Jul 9, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> Ok


Why have you not replied to me once? I know you have seen all my messages and you will see this one too.


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> 1. I know a thousand people, 2. islam is the truth, 3. you are a sad SEACOPER subhuman. 4.Kys. 5. @GripMaxxing agrees✅😃
> 
> Verifird by @GripMaxxing ✅


Verfied by a faggot who cares


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Jul 9, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> 1. I know a thousand people, 2. islam is the truth, 3. you are a sad SEACOPER subhuman. 4.Kys. 5. @GripMaxxing agrees✅😃
> 
> Verifird by @GripMaxxing ✅


1.That's one thousand people who secretly laugh at you behind your back
2.Islam was created by Muhammad who was a paedophile rapist
3.You know very well I go for east Asian women who are actually hot you wish you could actually seamaxx but you can't
4.After you
5.Gripmaxxing is a 17 year old alcoholic and his family is disappointed in him


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jul 9, 2021)

I stand with @Toodlydood.


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Jul 10, 2021)

Schicksal345 said:


> vem fan eru


Din pappa din kuksugar greycel


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Aug 13, 2021)

bump


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Aug 13, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> bump







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------

